# Gallery > Cartographers Choice >  Valcia - by Auth

## ravells

*Map* (Click to enlarge)




*Created in:* Illustrator/Photoshop 

*Review*

This is the most recent and obvious Guild blockbuster with one of the most beautiful colour palletes we have seen for a long time. Auth, who crafted the map says that he came to the final product through constructive criticism from the Guild ... so I'd like to think that it's 'our map'...heh  :Smile: 

Such works of beauty as this are rare, and the plaudits about this map have been ringing ever since it was first posted. 

Auth, besides being an author is truly a mapper of great skill as this map shows. Points in particular are the individual look he has taken to the mountains and (dare I mention it again) the colour scheme.

Auth says:_The original version took me 15 days to create in Illustrator and Photoshop, working everyday anywhere from 4-10 hours/day. The entire map was originally sketched out with pencil & paper and scanned onto my PC some time ago, but it wasn't until recently that I decided to go all out with it._

_I had tried to make a decent depiction of Valcia before by purchasing and using Fractal Mapper 8.0, but was displeased with the results (most likely due to my own inexperience with the program itself). I since decided that if I wanted this done right, I wasn't going to be able to take any shortcuts and needed to do it myself - by 'hand'._ *Original thread* 
Click here to view the original thread.

----------


## Feralspirit

I think I've repped this map twice already, once when Auth introduced it (it was already beutififul), and again when I spotted it in finished maps. Had the last time not been merely hours ago I would probably rep it again. Nice work Auth! Good pick Ravells. (Ok, a natural pick, really.)

----------


## Ceru

Map looks great! But the link doesn't work. Can you fix it please?

----------


## Steel General

Link to original WIP thread corrected.

----------


## Gandwarf

Yeah, this map deserved to be showcased. Beautiful work!

----------


## StillCypher

It is a truly beautiful piece of work, yes, sir!

----------


## Auth

Oh, holy crap.  Wow, I am both honored and humbled by this.

Thanks so much!

----------


## Robbie

honored, humbled, and a gracious donor at that!  Nice work Auth  :Wink:   It is a beautiful map, those mountains make me smile.

----------


## Ascension

We mapheads don't just drool over the great maps, we hang em up in our museum/gallery of outstanding quality for all to see and drool over  :Smile:

----------


## Zenfar

What a great map and a great forum!  It is really great to see this map evolve via this thread.

----------


## mmmmmpig

The color scheme is truly breathtaking

----------


## sephirith

Simply Astounding!

----------


## Ander

Truly beautiful work!

----------


## Bruno Cabral

wonderfull map!

----------


## jeepee

beautyful work! what fantastic map!

----------


## GM Night

Very nice work. I am a fan.

----------

